

Ask YC: Which IRC Channel(s) Do You Frequent? - dpapathanasiou

I've enjoyed the discussions (via comments) at this site, and so I wonder if there are any IRC channels out there just as good?
======
DarkShikari
Given my specialty, it might not be surprising I have the following open on
Freenode:

#x264dev #x264 #avisynth #ffmpeg #videolan #mplayer #ffmpeg-devel #mplayerdev
#xvid

I have gotten at least 2 or 3 consulting jobs just by hanging out in #ffmpeg
and #x264.

------
mrtron
Now? #django #python #startups

Back in the day? Quite a few more.

IRC is actually where I started programming quite a bit back in the day. Bots,
scripts, simple servers. I would like to think all that 'wasted' time has paid
dividends.

------
yan
#startups @ irc.freenode.net

------
aparticularpath
Interesting... I don't spend any time in IRC Channels. I find them
distracting. But it's cool that some people have gotten a job or two out of a
Channel.

~~~
wheels
They're still a mainstay of open source projects. I remember when I first
logged back into one circa 2000 and thought "Wait, people still use IRC?"
Eight years later I'm still using Freenode; #startups is a nice extension of
the news.YC community.

------
dustineichler
#django on irc.freenode.net #genmay on '0id.net' #perl on efnet

i'd second that, silc...

------
initself
#perl @ irc.freenode.net

#daytraders @ chat.othernet.org

------
raffi
#startups @ irc.freenode.net although I discovered it yesterday. Haven't seen
a conversation there yet but I'll give it time

#jIRCii on EFnet (my IRC client, <http://jircii.dashnine.org> \-- check it
out)

#unix on irc.gimp.org - tight community of Mac and Linux enthusiasts.

Some of the smartest people I knew on IRC moved to SILC.

------
astrec
#django, #startups, #twitter @ freenode

------
rbanffy
#django, #zope and #plone, mostly. Had some trips to #ubuntu, #ubuntu-laptop
and so on because I want to buy a netbook and wanted opinions. People were not
very friendly there.

#startups seems a great idea. I will check.

------
axod
irc.freenode.net #startups,#javascript,#slicehost

irc.mibbit.com #mibbit

Also have to go in various networks help channels which can be an experience
:/

#startups is a fun place to hang out definitely.

------
icco
I've always been a big fan of Linux User Groups, as such I hang out online
with the two that I've been the most active with #cplug and #nblug on
irc.freenode.net. I also check out #ubuntu on occasion.

------
ovi256
In alphabetical order: #af83 (my workplace), #turbulences (our framework),
#django, #rails, #python.

After seeing #startups in a comment, I might do that.

------
ighost
#python, #ruby-lang, #ruby, #postgresql, #c, #php, #rubyonrails, and #haskell,
all on freenode.

If I used Django I'm sure I'd be in #django too.

------
markbao
On Freenode only, ##mac ##php #defocus #facebook #jquery #kohana #mysql
#olympics08 #opensocial #ping.fm #randomshapes #startups

------
sharjeel
#django, #python, #apache @ freenode

It gets a little overwhelming if you join too many channels

------
intellectronica
#launchapd #launchpad-meeting #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-quality #webpy

------
wfarr
Uh, #emacs, #tech.coop, #gsoc, #gnome-hackers, #conkeror.

------
mattdennewitz
#django, #mysql sometimes #slicehost on irc.freenode.net

------
stcredzero
Hmm, isn't Twitter just the Web 2.0 version of IRC?

~~~
avinashv
I wouldn't say so. It's too difficult to have a real-time conversation. I'd go
crazy trying to work on a project with somebody via Twitter, especially if I
had to DM everything that I wanted private.

~~~
josefresco
Twitter clients like Twhirl don't make it any easier unfortunately. It just
becomes a chore to sort and delete the static.

Twitter needs a "temp-IM" feature. Or maybe something like email grouping
(Gmail conversations etc.)

~~~
axod
What problem does Twitter solve that IRC has? :/

~~~
khafra
I can't IRC from my phone; even mibbit.com doesn't work right.

~~~
axod
What model phone is it?

------
aggieben
freenode: ##c++, #csharp, #lisp, #linpeople

#osdev used to be good, but trolls have made it a very inactive channel.

------
sdpurtill
used to hang out on #django on irc.freenode.net

then we switched to php, no need for irc anymore

------
felideon
#lisp, #emacs @ freenode

------
comatose_kid
any place where iphone hackers hang out?

~~~
ashu
#iphone, irc.saurik.com

~~~
pauger
Is there any help out there to setting up my iphone to be used as a moden for
my PC when traveling??

